# "Lite Catch" went 3 for 6 today!!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

IT WAS ROUGH! We got out around 11:30 and were on the fish soon after. Found a triple and Tobbe hooked up the biggest one! Next up was a double and she hooked up another. Both were small fish and i did a pop release at the boat. Not too long after that we see a single and it will not eat an eel or a jig. We work the fish for awhile. That was not easy in the seas we were in today! All the stuff in the cabin was ON THE FLOOR!! We rig up a pin fish and it was feeding time!! Tobbe has her 3rd fish on!! Her biggest! We get it in the boat and it is high fives all around! The fish tipped the Outcast scales at 62.2! I have pic's and a video i will try to get on here soon. Looks like tomorrow will be a wash for us. Tight lines, Capt. Scott


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Scott!!
Tobbe Too!!:thumbup:
We were 3 for 12 today, Limited at 2pm
Glad you guys and gal are doing so well!!

Lots of cool pics. posted below


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

sounds like they're coming through pretty solid now.... Hope the weather is decent this week, I plan on fishing thursday-sunday, but we'll see.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a picture.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

There is a fish in the pic????? Respectfully kidding Scott nice catch!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys. I am really missing it this year Scott!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish you were here Mike i need some help!!


----------



## tbandit (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice fish tobby,
:thumbup:


----------

